# Personalities of Characters in "The Crucible"



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I was not sure where to put this thread, but I am working on a paper about some character's personalities in _The Crucible_, by Arthur Miller. Anyways, instead of following some prompts written by the teacher, I took the initiative to come up with a different prompt about the play. I am going to explain about the personality types of Abigail Williams, Judge Danforth, and John Proctor. I already have my assumptions about the personality types about the characters, and here they are.

Please don't be offended for my assumptions, I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.
1. Abigail Williams--ESTP(?)
2. Judge Danforth--ESxJ
3. John Proctor--INFP(?)

Anyways, I would appreciate your input and tell me why you think that the character's type is what you chose. Thank You.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

It's been a while since I studied The Crucible, all I can say is that Mr Hale is one of the sweetest things on this Earth, (disregarding his lame descision to submit at the end).

I found the enneagram to be helpful with this text characterwise. Proctor and Hale as 1s, Abigail as a 2w3, Parris as a 6 at 3 via disintergration, from what I remember about her (ad mittedly not much) Elizabeth as a 1w9. Sparknotes (at present) shouts 3 about Proctor, but it also describes Abigail as one of the least complex characters, which I dissagree with. As for Danforth, I have no recollection.

MBTI wise...

Abigail is certainly EFP, however that scheming element and ability to Chameleon her self and read other people seems more Ni esq than Si esq to me...But maybe that's just unhealthy use of Fe.

That's all I can think of at present (I really should be doing homework) So I'm gonna have to leave it here for now.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you very much for your input. Anyways, here is what I have for the personality types of Abigail Williams, John Proctor, and Judge Danforth. The type I chose can be debatable, but I am unlikely going to change them because I already have my reasons. Here is what I think their personality types are:

Proctor:___INFP
Danforth:__ESTJ
Abigail:____ESTP


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

benfoldsfive dude said:


> Thank you very much for your input. Anyways, here is what I have for the personality types of Abigail Williams, John Proctor, and Judge Danforth. The type I chose can be debatable, but I am unlikely going to change them because I already have my reasons. Here is what I think their personality types are:
> 
> Proctor:___INFP
> Danforth:__ESTJ
> Abigail:____ESTP


I agree with Proctor and Danforth, but why is Abigail a T instead of an F?


----------



## SamIAm (Dec 23, 2009)

That is really interesting, I totally agree about Proctor, that explains a lot of why I liked the character so much in school.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Abby was an ENFP (completely obsessive) and John was an ISTJ. (absolute square).


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

benfoldsfive dude said:


> I was not sure where to put this thread, but I am working on a paper about some character's personalities in _The Crucible_, by Arthur Miller. Anyways, instead of following some prompts written by the teacher, I took the initiative to come up with a different prompt about the play. I am going to explain about the personality types of Abigail Williams, Judge Danforth, and John Proctor. I already have my assumptions about the personality types about the characters, and here they are.
> 
> Please don't be offended for my assumptions, I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 1. Abigail Williams--ESTP(?)
> ...


Danforth was ESTJ, lol. XD


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Liminality said:


> It's been a while since I studied The Crucible, all* I can say is that Mr Hale is one of the sweetest things on this Earth,* (disregarding his lame descision to submit at the end).
> 
> I found the enneagram to be helpful with this text characterwise. Proctor and Hale as 1s, Abigail as a 2w3, Parris as a 6 at 3 via disintergration, from what I remember about her (ad mittedly not much) Elizabeth as a 1w9. Sparknotes (at present) shouts 3 about Proctor, but it also describes Abigail as one of the least complex characters, which I dissagree with. As for Danforth, I have no recollection.
> 
> ...


say wut


----------



## grassafue (Mar 20, 2014)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Abby was an ENFP (completely obsessive) and John was an ISTJ. (absolute square).


Proctor was an istj? and square? No way, dude. He might be square compared to all us cool cats stomping the earth in 2015. He shows a lot of Fi. The the xstjs of puritanical massachusets were the ones accusing everyone of witchcraft, and dealing with satan. (just like some still do today) John was opposite of that.


----------

